# Looking To Buy - Pigeons



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all, I'm in need of some pigeons (just a couple) for training.

Anyone know where I can get any?

If so let me know.

Thanks so much!

Greg


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Greg, check your Private Messages (PM).


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

Also looking to buy live birds for training. Any information would be helpful. Located in F/M area.


----------

